# Help my poodle is losing his hair



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thyroid would be consistent with gunk in ears but from what I read on the Internet hair loss is usually not on head or legs.

Hypothyroidism in Dogs

I do think you should post pictures as someone may recognize the problem. Is his skin red or itchy?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My Chi, Jose` has lost some hair around his eyes, a little on his muzzle, his ears and the skin is scaly. I took him to the vet and the dx was folliculitis. (inflammation of the hair follicles) He's on anti biotics (pills and an ointment) to see if that will rid him of the infection. There are various things that can cause this. He does not seem to itch, but when I go to get gunk out of his eye, he seems to be very uncomfortable there but that might not be the scaly area. It might be that it hurt him once when he had a crusty thing in there...like sleep in his eye. So, from then on, he's apprehensive about it. (?) There's also a thin strip on top of his head that is affected. 

I hope you get to the bottom of whatever it is affecting your baby and get it cleared up.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi there. I don't know what it could be, but try ordering some antifungal shampoo off jeffers pet. These treat yeast infections, ringworm, and sabborea(?). It could be fleas, so treat for those. The can hide really well in poodles! Also, he could be scraching while your not looking. If he had matts, those may be causing the dullness, too. Get a good antifungal, conditioner , flea treatment, and see what happens.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It sounds like thyroid to me, too. Have him tested. If it is, it is unrelated to the neutering.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I had my toy spayed at 8yr(she'll be 10 on Xmas) due to pyometra infection. She dropped about 1/2-2/3 of her coat and looked really ratty. My vet said that it could be a drop in the sex hormones and she put her on melatonin to level her off. It did work, when she was on it she was as thick as can be. Off of it she drops some coat.. If she starts to look too thin she's back on it, with the same results as before. I should mention she has had sparse hocks since she was 3 months at least, which just got worse over the years. She is low normal on her thyroid panel, but the vets won't put her on thyroid meds... Sometimes low normal can still mean abnormal for the individual dog... Only trying thyroid meds would rule it out for sure. She is almost cushinoid as well but my vet feels the meds are too harsh on the dogs sometimes and will only put them on it if the dog's benefit would outweigh the side effects. 
As far as I know cushings, Addison's, and thyroid issues can cause hair loss and skin change. I suspect my dog has Atypical cushings, but I haven't had her tested for that... Melatonin is a treatment for atypical cushings. 
Neutering removes the hormones out of their body.. Doing so doesn't cause the illness, it seems from what I read speed up their emergence . They would more than likely of had it, but probably later in life. Their was such a drastic change in my dog's health that I knew it was related to the lack of hormones. She has somewhat regulated out as it were, so her issues have slowed down some. She is still a very active little girl, luckily. I think she'll be around for a long time even with her health issues lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

